# Header eMail-Lesebestätigung



## Arne Buchwald (25. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich lasse aus einem Programm eMails via Indy-Komponenten verschicken. Mein Problem ist bloß, dass ich von einigen Empfängern eMail-Lesebestätigungen bekomme, obwohl ich im Quellcode gar keine angefordert habe.


```
Return-Path: <info@xxxxxxx.de>
Received: from xxxxxx.de ([81.xxx.xxx.xxx]) by mailin00.sul.t-online.de
with esmtp id 18EBWE-1yvgZ6C; Tue, 19 Nov 2002 17:46:34 +0100
Received: from xxxxxx ([81.xxx.xxx.xxx])
by xxxxx.de ([81.xxx.xxx.xxx])
with SMTP (MDaemon.PRO.v6.5.1.R)
for <xxxxxxxxxx@t-online.de>; Tue, 19 Nov 2002 17:46:10 +0100
From: info@xxxxxxxxxxxx.de
Subject: Deubner Online Newsletter
To: xxxxxxxxxx@t-online.de
MIME-Version: 1.0
Disposition-Notification-To: info@xxxxxxx.de
Date: Tue, 19 Nov 2002 17:46:10 +0100
X-Priority: 3
X-Library: Indy 8.0.25
X-Authenticated-Sender: info@xxxxxxxxxxx.de
X-MDRemoteIP: 81.xxx.xxx.xxx
X-Return-Path: info@xxxxxxxx.de
X-MDaemon-Deliver-To: xxxxxxxxx@t-online.de
X-Mailer: T-Online eMail 4.108
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
boundary="=_NextPart_2rfkindysadvnqw3nerasdf";
```
Ist in diesem Header irgendetwas drin, was auf eine Lesebestätigungsanforderung hindeutet?

Vielen Dank,


----------



## reto (27. November 2002)

Wenn's nur einige sind, liegt das möglicherweise an den Empfängern selbst. Ich kriege manchmal auch unangeforderte Lesebestättigungen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. November 2002)

Hallo reto,



> _Original geschrieben von reto _
> *Wenn's nur einige sind, liegt das möglicherweise an den Empfängern selbst. Ich kriege manchmal auch unangeforderte Lesebestättigungen... *


Hmm. Wo du es gerade sagst: Mir fällt ein, dass es in Outlook die Möglichkeit gibt, das Lesen _jeder_ eMail zu bestätigen - ohne dass es angefordert wurde.

Vielen Dank,


----------

